# Some shots of my Catfish, Loaches, Eels, Algae eaters, Rays…



## AQUASAUR

OK, it's time to start some new topic&#8230;
Here is the first bunch of photos:














































And a little guess again&#8230;







&#8230;Who is, do you think, those Guy&#8230;!?


----------



## slickwillislim

WOW those are some nice photos. I never realize the front of an otto was hairy like that. Thats pretty amazing, well done.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks, William!
The last Guy is a *Banjo cat*, but what kind of variety&#8230;I still don't know&#8230;!??
Looking at the pictures in the Net&#8230;so "qualify"&#8230;I can't recognize it&#8230;!?
What do you think - is it *Dysichthys coracoideus* , or *bunocephalichthys* ?

So, may be these next 5 detailed photos of mine may be help...
Usually, this Banjo cat is hiding in the tank and show up only in feeding time&#8230;
Attaching to woods or hiding below them, his mimicry helps him to be almost invisible&#8230;





































At the end of the this "hard photo session"&#8230;after much tempting meal, which I had giving to him&#8230;
He even gave me a lovely cat smile&#8230;


----------



## bigstick120

Very nice photos! Love the last one!


----------



## ed seeley

Great Photos, but then all your other ones are too!  

Love the detail. I wish my fish would pose like that!!!


----------



## turbomkt

AQUASAUR said:


> Thanks, William!
> The last Guy is a *Banjo cat*, but what kind of variety&#8230;I still don't know&#8230;!??
> Looking at the pictures in the Net&#8230;so "qualify"&#8230;I can't recognize it&#8230;!?
> What do you think - is it *Dysichthys coracoideus* , or *bunocephalichthys*?


Great pictures!!!

And, according to Planet Catfish, the two names are synonyms.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks, Everyone!

Mike, it was a usefully info!

Ed, there is always some tricks to make a fish would pose like that… :idea:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Last night I found in my archive some of my first amateur Ray's shots&#8230;
So, don't be laugh high on my skill about them&#8230;and just enjoy:

*Potamotrigon Reticulatus:*


----------



## AQUASAUR

What do you think - is this Ray's specimen is Potamotrigon Reticulatus or Hystrix !?
And, what is the color of the Ray's eyes&#8230;are they different kinds, like the Humans&#8230;!?
This one Beauty seems to me "Blue eyes":


















And have somebody seem ever how this Creatures are kissing&#8230;


----------



## AQUASAUR

I bough this special Stingrays Aqualog&#8230;








and see what a WARNING I was find there:
What do you, fellows, think about!!??
I hope, you know how Steve Irvwn died...!


----------



## GlitcH

Holy crap........I want to take pictures like that!!

Absolutely beautiful shots Aqua!!


----------



## Bert H

Great shots Aquasaur! What are you shooting with?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks!
My camera is CANON 350D + two of my favorite lenses:
EF 50 mm/f2.5 Compact-Macro and EF 50 mm. f/1.8 II
I use Canon Speedlite 430EX and 580EX .


----------



## bristles

Here are a few views of my bottom dwellers.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Nice fishes and photos, especially the last one! Thanks for sharing, *bristles!*
I didn't find enough good photos of Ancistrus in my archive&#8230;
So, I take these quick snapshots tonight &#8230; not much good,
but I hope to catch sometime my older Sucker Guy and take more expressive shots of his horned mug&#8230;


----------



## UG Dude!

> So, I take these quick snapshots tonight &#8230; not much good


Not much good... Those pictures are incredible!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks! But I hope really get much better Ancistrus pics soon...

You know yet hose my tank with Discus/Rainbows&#8230;
Here is a photo series of one young Clown Loach living happy there too:


----------



## bristles

WOW ! I have never seen this type of Discus before, very beautiful. The photographs are truly stunningrayer:


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, if somebody bought yet the new copy of TFH magazine,
hope to see these photos of my Reedfish by the best resolution... 
especially the cover of the magazine... :lol:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hi!
Sorry, I'm very busy lately&#8230;and here just a couple shots of my Chlamydogobius Eremius, which I made last month:



















And here is a very interesting info about given me from an Australian mate:



theonetruepath said:


> Looks very much like the Desert Goby, Chlamydogobius eremius.
> Occurs in the middle of Australia, around Lake Eyre and the Flinders ranges.
> Max size 6cm.
> Apparently it can handle temps of 5 to 41 degrees C (!), salinity of 0 to 60 parts per thousand (!!), PH of 6.8 to 11.0 (!!!) and even very low oxygen levels.
> Seems if you want to kill it you're going to have to hit it very hard with a brick.


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, guess who is that *Freshwater Batfish*&#8230;


----------



## Afyounie

Amazing pics! It was cool seeing the banjo cat so close up. I have one, and think it is a very interesting fish. Hope to see some more amazing photos.


----------



## natdc2

Wow I love that banjo cat picture. Camo at it best.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you!

Here is a look closer of those *Chinese High Fin Banded Shark&#8230;*


----------



## Dr.Ponce

i used to own a reticulatus that looked just like that.... he was called "Blade" (R.I.P.)


----------



## AQUASAUR

A little update on this topic...

*Pimelodus Pictus*


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is one more artistic pose of These Fellows, dancing in the shadows...


----------



## AQUASAUR

OK, let see...would you guess - Who is that *"Heavy-metal" Algae eater Guy!? *


----------



## snail_chen

Very nice photos! But the close up of that very catfish gives me goosebumps ...


----------



## AQUASAUR

Yeah, actually...this Fellow(Otocinclus) is around 2 cm. long...










...but coming closer with the macro lens, you can see how the details of its pattern are very impressive and unique!


----------



## A. IMPORTZ

Amazing shots!What lens was used?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks! The lens is noticed in my signature: *EF 50 mm/f2.5 Compact-Macro*


----------



## A. IMPORTZ

Wow awesome shots, i need to look into that lens, i have a 100mm macro that i havent played around with much yet.


----------



## shrimplover

I like how you can see the hair on the catfish very cool and neat!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here are some new Fellows in my Gobby Collection lately:

*Peacock goby - Tateurndina ocellicauda*


----------



## ddavila06

AQUASAUR said:


> I bough this special Stingrays Aqualog&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and see what a WARNING I was find there:
> What do you, fellows, think about!!??
> I hope, you know how Steve Irvwn died...!


Steve Irwin was stabbed in the heart by a ray...so sad, i was working that day with a client and when i heard their tv announce it i almost cried.. he was such an inspiration to me.

anywho, awesome shots! love my banjos even more now


----------



## jetajockey

nice gudgeon pics. I have a small colony of gudgeons and they are beautiful fish, i've yet to get any really nice pictures like these, though.


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, here is my Handsome male Peacock goby:


----------



## AQUASAUR

OK, let see will somebody guess: Who is this *"Aquasaur"?*


----------



## Endler breeder

wow cool fish


----------



## Unicorrs

OMG, I want to faint right now!
your Peacock goby is pure love!

I'm not really into catfish but in your pictures they look cute


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hello, Everybody!
A little update with a shot of today:

Peacock goby-Tateurndina ocellicauda


----------



## AQUASAUR

*In the spirit of Helloween...*


----------



## Yo-han

AQUASAUR said:


> OK, let see will somebody guess: Who is this *"Aquasaur"?*


Never seen the solution. My guess would be a Panaque, maybe nigrolineatus...


----------



## Shrimplett

Wow... All these pics are amazing, but my absolute favorites are of the reedfish!!! They are so cool looking, I like there upturned mouth! Makes them look like they are smiling!


----------

